# Hindi/Urdu: convincingly



## panjabigator

Greetings:

How would I say "convincingly" for the following sentence:

"As X scholar has convincingly argued in Y book..."

I thought of using ثابت, but 'evidence' isn't necessarily convincing. I'm also at a loss for "argument" here. Perhaps جیسے فلاں نے اپنے دلیل کو (با) مظبوت ثبوت (کے ساتھ) پیش کیا but I await your confirmation. I didn't know parenthetical sounded better, so I'll allow someone more eloquent to choose for me 

Best,
PG


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> greetings:
> 
> How would i say "convincingly" for the following sentence:
> 
> "as x scholar has convincingly argued in y book..."
> 
> i thought of using ثابت, but 'evidence' isn't necessarily convincing. I'm also at a loss for "argument" here. Perhaps جیسے فلاں نے اپنے دلیل کو (با) مظبوت ثبوت (کے ساتھ) پیش کیا but i await your confirmation. I didn't know parenthetical sounded better, so i'll allow someone more eloquent to choose for me
> 
> best,
> pg



* جس طرح دانشور ا نے کتاب ب  میں قابل یقین انداز سے بحث کی ہے  
*


----------



## BP.

Maybe one of these might work:​قائل کرنے والے،
باور دہ،
یقین ساز
Some of these might be unorthodox or even incorrect.​


----------



## panjabigator

Wonderful! These are all great.


----------



## omlick

X scholar  ne yaqiinii tariike se bahas kii hai


----------



## Machlii5

omlick said:


> X scholar  ne yaqiinii tariike se bahas kii hai


Thank you very much for this transliteration, without which Hindi-sikhnevale like me couldn't profit from questions on Urdu.


----------



## BP.

^I'm afraid that's not only a thankable translation but too an inaccurate translation! yaqiinii tariiqah - sure way - makes no sense to the ear I'm afraid.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

There is one expression which doesn't translate literally the original but which is more commonly used than any other thing suggested so far and that amounts, meaning wise, to the same thing: * mudallal tariiqe se*


----------



## omlick

BelligerentPacifist said:


> ^I'm afraid that's not only a thankable translation but too an inaccurate translation! yaqiinii tariiqah - sure way - makes no sense to the ear I'm afraid.


 

That is too bad, I thought yaqiinii meant "convincing"  so I just put it  together the "hindi way" I guess.


----------



## Qureshpor

QURESHPOR said:


> * جس طرح دانشور ا نے کتاب ب  میں قابل یقین انداز سے بحث کی ہے
> *



*I was not really happy with my last effort. Is this any better?

جس طرح دانشور ا نے اپنی کتاب ب میں قا ئل کن انداز سے بحث کی ہے.

جس طرح دانشور ا نے اپنی کتاب ب میں بڑے تیقن سے بحث کی ہے

*


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

QURESHPOR said:


> *I was not really happy with my last effort. Is this any better?
> 
> جس طرح دانشور ا نے اپنی کتاب ب میں قا ئل کن انداز سے بحث کی ہے.
> 
> جس طرح دانشور ا نے اپنی کتاب ب میں بڑے تیقن سے بحث کی ہے
> 
> *




*Qaa'il-kun* is definitely understandable, but I think it is a neologism. You are trying to create a calque of the English expression.

As for _*yaqiin se*_ I don't like it much here, I prefer *vusuuq se* *وثوق سے*  which has more strength than yaqiin se and is also commonly used. But is this the expression we are looking for?


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *Qaa'il-kun* is definitely understandable, but I think it is a neologism. You are trying to create a calque of the English expression.
> 
> As for _*yaqiin se*_ I don't like it much here, I prefer *vusuuq se* *وثوق سے* which has more strength than yaqiin se and is also commonly used. But is this the expression we are looking for?


 
*No Cilquiestsuens Sahib, the word I have used is "tayaqqun". I did think of "vusuuq" but I was n't sure it conveyed the meaning we are after. By the way, I have a feeling that the actual word (or words) is probably so obvious that we will all kick ourselves when some "bright spark" comes up with it!*


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Sorry, *tayaqqun* it is... Interesting, first time I ever came across this word. I wouldn't dare using it though...


----------



## BP.

Oh, _tayaqqun_! Absolutely forgot a so-oft-used word.


----------



## Faylasoof

تیقن _tayaqqun_ = certitude / certainty (=یقین / ایقان۔)
Hence, the Uncertainty Principle = اصُولِ لا تیقن_uSuul-e-laa tayaqqun_



panjabigator said:


> Greetings:
> 
> How would I say "convincingly" for the following sentence:
> 
> "As X scholar has convincingly argued in Y book..."
> 
> I thought of using ثابت, but 'evidence' isn't necessarily convincing. I'm also at a loss for "argument" here. Perhaps جیسے فلاں نے اپنے دلیل کو (با) مظبوت ثبوت (کے ساتھ) پیش کیا but I await your confirmation. I didn't know parenthetical sounded better, so I'll allow someone more eloquent to choose for me
> 
> Best,
> PG


 

The scholar has convincingly argued in the book = the scholar has provided / presented a convincing /definitive argument in the book. 

عالم / مُحقِق نے کتاب میں قطعی بحث پیش کی ہے
_3aalim ne kitaab mein qaT3ii bahith pesh kii hai ...._

Other ways are:
عالم / مُحقِق نے کتاب میں ایک قطعی بحث پیش کی ہے
عالم / مُحقِق نے کتاب میں ایک قطعی بحث پیش کرتےہوے کہا ہے

Scholar = عالم / مُحقِق (research scholar). 
حتمی can also be used instead of قطعی here.


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> تیقن _tayaqqun_ = certitude / certainty (=یقین / ایقان۔)
> Hence, the Uncertainty Principle = اصُولِ لا تیقن_uSuul-e-laa tayaqqun_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scholar has convincingly argued in the book = the scholar has provided / presented a convincing /definitive argument in the book.
> 
> عالم / مُحقِق نے کتاب میں قطعی بحث پیش کی ہے
> _3aalim ne kitaab mein qaT3ii bahith pesh kii hai ...._
> 
> Other ways are:
> عالم / مُحقِق نے کتاب میں ایک قطعی بحث پیش کی ہے
> عالم / مُحقِق نے کتاب میں ایک قطعی بحث پیش کرتےہوے کہا ہے
> 
> Scholar = عالم / مُحقِق (research scholar).
> حتمی can also be used instead of قطعی here.


The word  "بحث bahith" is new to me.  Can you elaborate more about it please?

Thanks


----------



## Qureshpor

omlick said:


> The word  "بحث bahith" is new to me.  Can you elaborate more about it please?
> 
> Thanks



*بحث کرنا in Urdu means, "to discuss", "to raise a question", "to debate", "to argue". *


----------



## BP.

_baHth _may be discourse/presenting arguments, dialogue etc.


----------

